# How to connect PS Audio Powerplay 8000 to home network?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have the PS Audio Powerplay 8000 and want to hook this up to my network. As far as I know, this needs to be wired,I could be wrong. Could not find anything in the owners manual. I have Verizon Fios. I am hoping that the Powerplay 8000 does not have to be hooked to the modem,because that is all the way on the other side of the house. The Fios hd box does have an ethernet port on it,can I just hook the Poweplay 8000 to the Fios hd box? I also have a ethernet port on my Sony HX929. Just looking for the easiest way to get this connected to my network. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You would connect it via the RJ45 port on the back of the unit that is labeled 'Data In'. 

From the manual:



> *Connect to the Internet*
> 
> To protect any device which connects to the internet connect the Ethernet cable from the wall outlet to the
> “DATA IN” jack on the PowerPlay. Then connect the Ethernet cable to the “DATA OUT” jack on the PowerPlay
> ...


And unless your TV or FIOS box ca connect to the internet on their own or act as a router/bridge (I haven't seen one that can do this yet - doesn't mean there isn't one - just that I haven't seen one), then you cannot connect to them and expect to be connected to the internet.


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I have no clue how I am going to do this, the router is all the way on the other side of the house.


----------

